# كتاب Physical Chemistry, 8th Edition



## مهندس المحبة (27 مارس 2009)

أقدم لكم هذا الكتاب المفيد لكل مهندس كيميائي :

Physical Chemistry, 8th Edition 
by: Peter Atkins







http://ifile.it/v7yfh64/104079.rar
password: twilightzone

http://fileserve.com/file/2SFpDS6
​
أرجو الرد والتقييم ولاتنسونا من خالص دعائكم .......


----------



## ارهينيوس (27 مارس 2009)

عاجز عن الشكر وفى انتظار المزيد


----------



## مهندس المحبة (27 مارس 2009)

كل الهلا فيك أخي العزيز ومنور الموضوع بردك الجميل .........


----------



## kema (29 مارس 2009)

*كل الهلا فيك أخي العزيز ومنور الموضوع بردك الجميل .........*​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (30 مارس 2009)

شكرا على المرور .......


----------



## mua81abid41 (20 يونيو 2011)

مشكور الشكر الجزيل وبارك الله بك واسكنك جنة الخلد اللهم امين


----------



## محمد بدر السيد (2 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohammedezzatmahm (2 يوليو 2011)

الكتاب ح ملته وما بيفتح هل هو pdf ام ماذا جزاكم الله خير


----------

